# Porcelain tiles



## saki (30 Oct 2007)

I have just bought white porcelain floor tiles from Right price tiles for my kitchen.  My tiler however has warned me against them as He laid similar ones before and they became very stained and had to be removed.  The tiles must be sealed before laying.  
Has anyone here bought these from Right price tiles and had the same problems? Please advise


----------



## HappyBudda (30 Oct 2007)

As an ex-tiler i can safely say i would not buy anything from RPT.
As far as i can recall you do not need to seal porcelain tiles as they should be sealed already.  Only risk is what type of adhesive etc you use and how clean you mnust be to prevent discolouration


----------



## eimsRV (30 Oct 2007)

I spent a few weeks looking for porcelain tiles and did several tests on the RPT ones versus other ones. The right price tiles should be sealed before laying them, and also need to be sealed every couple of years. Tested things like red wine, oil, coke, vinegar, and the RPT ones stained very easily even after an hour! 
In the end I bought porcelain tiles in house of vogue which were 30euros a sqm, however they don't need to be sealed. So it would seem the tiles in RPT are a false economy!


----------



## RD1 (30 Oct 2007)

Hi - I have polished porcelain tiles from RPT, sealed them when they went down and they look great.  Sealing was hard work but well worth it.


----------



## househunter1 (30 Oct 2007)

do all porcelain tiles need to be sealed. i have them laid a few weeks now and they seem as good as new. in two minds whether to seal them or not? Advice appreciated


----------



## yop (30 Oct 2007)

My brother is a tiler and always seals the porcelain tiles he does, I sealed our also. Not sure if you HAVE to though.


----------



## DonKing (30 Oct 2007)

We got excellant porcelan tiles from Budget decor on Kylemore Road. We didn't seal them and 6 months later they look fine. Really happy with them. Creamy colour with a black vein running thorugh them, giving a marble look to them. They cost €50per yard.


----------



## vivia006 (1 Nov 2007)

good quality porcelain tiles should not need to sealed. they only started recommending sealing them when they started importing them from china.


----------



## ninsaga (1 Nov 2007)

My understanding is that polished porcelain does need to be sealed and that glazed porcelain does not need to be sealed - diff tile stores give diff opinions though

ninsaga


----------



## Ronan2008 (2 Nov 2007)

My experience of tiles that require sealing is that they are a nightmare.  Have natural slate tiles in kitchen and utility room and they need constant maintenace (re sealing).. I would run a mile from them!!


----------



## Lambchops (2 Nov 2007)

Hi,

I popped down to Tilestyle (beside the point) today to look at cream porcelain tiles (600 x 600)for my kitchen/Dining and sunroom - approx 52 sq metres.....I know that they are expensive but I thought that I'd take advantage of the special offer (For every €100 spent on tiles u get a €50 BT voucher !! : o))....ehh...nearly had a hearattack on the spot - they quoted me €9,000 !!!!.........seemingly they have a new year sale and the same tiles will be €4,500 !! eh...think I'll be skipping the BT vouchers. : o(

I bought a few samples and I am going to use these samples to see can I get the same tile cheaper elsewhere...does anyone have any ideas where in Dublin/Kildare region?

Anyway, I asked him about sealing the tiles and he explained in great detail that they did not need to be sealed at all....


----------



## DaithiOg (2 Nov 2007)

Lambchops said:


> I bought a few samples and I am going to use these samples to see can I get the same tile cheaper elsewhere...does anyone have any ideas where in Dublin/Kildare region?


One that I use - M7 business park at the newbridge turnoff- Discount tiles may be able to help. There prices seem good, and I haven't heard any complaints about them yet.    
I hate tile shopping with a passion.


----------



## TheRebelRam (2 Nov 2007)

I purchased and laid polished porcelin tiles recently in a toilet, they were about €30 per sq/yd. the toilet leaked when refitting it and a couple of tools left on the damp left large rust stains on the tiles. I replaced them but haven't sealed them yet. Is there a good seal anyone knows? what is the application, brush???


----------



## johni (11 Nov 2007)

bought posished porcelain in shop in carrigaline today and they told me that if someone tells you that polished porcelain needs to be sealed you should walk away. quality p porcelain should not have to be sealed


----------



## lfcfan (12 Nov 2007)

I got Porcelain tiles for our Kitchen in RPT recently and they told me there was no need to seal them. They were €17.99 pSqY. Saw something similar in Nationwide Tiles that were twice the price and they told me they would have to be sealed.


----------



## johni (12 Nov 2007)

> I got Porcelain tiles for our Kitchen in RPT recently and they told me there was no need to seal them


 
big difference in price between polished porcelain and standard porcelain. no normal porcelain needs to be sealed


----------



## DonKing (16 Nov 2007)

Lambchops said:


> Hi,
> 
> I popped down to Tilestyle (beside the point) today to look at cream porcelain tiles (600 x 600)for my kitchen/Dining and sunroom - approx 52 sq metres.....I know that they are expensive but I thought that I'd take advantage of the special offer (For every €100 spent on tiles u get a €50 BT voucher !! : o))....ehh...nearly had a hearattack on the spot - they quoted me €9,000 !!!!.........seemingly they have a new year sale and the same tiles will be €4,500 !! eh...think I'll be skipping the BT vouchers. : o(
> 
> ...



Try Budget decor on Kylemore Road. As i said previously we got fantastic looking cream porcelain tiles with a black/grey vein running through giving a marble/natural stone effect. 

Our tiles were in a drawer unit rather than on display. They certainly don't need to be tiled.

There are quite a few tile places around the Kylemore road / Long mile road area


----------



## gocall01 (16 Nov 2007)

OK, I am involved in running a tile company so you can take what I have to say anyway you want.
Firstly, you pay for quality, that is a reasonably true rule in most industries, businesses and walks of life.

With respect to polished porcelain, there are sealed and non sealed versions.
Obviously the non sealed is less expensive than the sealed in general.
My current experience is that the majority of the non sealed stuff is coming from China.
This is not saying it is not good quality, it just needs to be sealed.
The correct way to do this is, lay the tiles in an as clean envirnoment as possible.
Prior to grouting, clean and seal the surfaces in their entirity.
Grout and reseal.
It is recommended that you reseal again bi-annually.
(Personal opinion - this is a pain in the ass!)

With respect to sealed polished porcelain I would still seal the grout lines while in the act of laying for the first time.
This would be a once off act (no requirement to reseal bi-annually).

I don't have the name of the sealer the company's tilers use but I can get it if anyone wants it.


----------



## ninsaga (17 Nov 2007)

good insight - thanks


----------

